# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  make my own coral food ?

## lost

Been thinking about this, never done it before i was thinking of getting some frozen seafood ,once deforested mixing a bit up with some tank water and using the "mush" what do you think?

----------


## Gary R

Hmmm i use D-D H2OCEAN PRO+ reef paste for my corals off ebay m8 ....never tried making my own.

What you are going to do is what i do every night .....2 cubes of brine shrimp with garlic mixed with tank water ....shake it up until melted then feed to the fish, corals will get the liquid part of it.

----------


## lost

Thanks i use one cube every other day with tank water there never seems to be much liquid in mine

----------


## Gary R

This is the link to reef paste : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/D-D-H2OCE...53.m1438.l2649 

This size last me 12 months

----------

*lost* (05-12-2017)

----------

